# Decade with the best architecture



## thisisme (Dec 10, 2011)

What decade do you think had the best architecture in buildings and highrise/skyscrapers? for me was the 70s beautiful concrete buildings


----------



## svicious22 (Nov 16, 2011)

For me it's the 1920's and 30's. The era when skyscrapers were starting to get tall and intetesting, art deco was a predominating style and craftsmanship was still the norm.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

turn of the century, fin de siecle - glorious victoriana to art nouveau, and in the art, the birth of modernism (intricate modernism I may add, not Courbousien or Bauhaus).


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

^ What he said. Architecture post 50s went downhill.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Late 19th century/early 20th century is generally the best imho.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

For skyscrapers, the 1920s were the best by far. Hell, it was probably the greatest decade for architecture worldwide in human history.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

1950-1960. When they had already gotten rid of the all excessive ornamentation and had embarked in a true period of experimentation, new frontiers and materials, detachment of styles and regions buildings were built etc. Yet, that was still before the build'em cheap of the mid-1960s caught on producing commieblocks...


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

The 1890s/1900s without any doubt for me. *Gründerzeit* and *Jugendstil* baby! :banana2:


----------



## Skyrazer (Sep 9, 2009)

1920s/30s. Love art deco. Streamlined, symmetrical, not extravagant yet beautiful and elegant.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

1920s


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

1890s


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Fin de siecle / turn of the century, the point where Victoriana reached its apogee of intricacy and retrospection, but modernism startled the world 
with its realism, space and linear work influenced by Japonisme- in part due to a Victorian obsession with all styles, historical and abroad even if it
ultimately countered it's own fundamentals. It was the period when the avant garde was in the air, globally, echoing with social justice, freedom and
a brief period of sexual liberation.

Folklore meets realism = the romance of the age.
















www.rositour.it
















www.wikimedia.org








www.wikimedia.org








http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_ucsME-AsFQU















http://eastmeon.web6.devwebsite.co.uk















www3.ul.ie/findesiecle








http://abenyusuf.files.wordpress.com








http://students.cis.uab.edu








www.thehourlounge.com








http://farbspiel-photo.com















www.aeiou.at

















x






















www.katsclass.com, www.wikimedia.org






















www.johncoulthart.com, http://cdnimg.visualizeus.com
















www.japanesestreets.com, www.tafalist.com








www.japanesestreets.com


















www.bc.edu





















Rio de Janeiro









mrbucsanszki, www.photobucket.com








terrormachinerj, www.photobucket.com











Sao Paulo


















www.wikimedia.org


NYC
















www.saudiaramcoworld.com, http://wirednewyork.com








www.woodhavenhistoric.com



Melbourne










http://museumvictoria.com.au















www.slv.vic.gov.au, www.thecollectormm.com.au








www.thecollectormm.com.au








www.thecollectormm.com.au



Toronto










www.toronto.ca





















Shanghai
















http://shanghaiist.com, www.travelcentre.com.au
















www.shanghaier.info








www.shanghai.gov.cn


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

20's/30's


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Great TSF, some really nice examples! kay: But please don't forget to state where your images come from (credit sources)!


----------



## licenseplateman (Aug 28, 2011)

Probably the 20s or 30s


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Must have been a very exciting time, thanks for those, Spliff!


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

I really like 1880s-1930s

Any decade in that section! Victorian grandeur, Edwardian neo classical and Art Deco


----------



## Knitemplar (Aug 16, 2008)

The decade I was born in!!


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Sure everyone in here knows when that was, oh famous Templar. :|


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Between 1890's and 1920's.


----------



## alex_lg (Apr 23, 2010)

1890's


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

1920s and 1930s for sure. Art Deco


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

I agree 1920's and 1930's.

Things really started to go downhill in the 50's and 60's, and in my opinion the worst was the 70's before it started getting at least a little interesting again.


----------



## CarltonHill (Dec 11, 2011)

1880's to 1930's... 

too bad, many cities were destroyed in the world war  1st is Warsaw, Poland.. 2nd is Manila, Philippines...and may more


pre-war Manila:


























WWII:


----------

